# Skulptur, das jetzt jedes plastische Werk bedeutet



## Löwenfrau

Hello!
This phrase is tricky too... I can't tell if in German the word "Skulptur" and, further, "plastiche Werk" mean exactly the same as Engl. "sculpture" and "plastic artwork", as well as Port. "escultura" and "obra plástica".

"Das hebräische Wort, das überall steht, [...], wird von Fürst erklärt: »_Bild_, das entweder aus Holz geschnitzt oder aus Stein gemeißelt ist, seltener von einem _Gußbilde_.« Daß die Bedeutung (von diesem hebräischen Wort) sich mit dem Fortschreiten der Technik wandelte, daß das Wort zuerst Schnitzerei, dann Erzguß bezeichnete, kann natürlich nicht auffallen; _Feder_ bedeutet jetzt ganz vulgär die Metallfeder; und am Ende hat _Skulptur_, das jetzt jedes plastische Werk bedeutet, die gleiche Entwicklung durchgemacht." Mauthner 

I will have to let the translation between brackets anyway, but still, I'm not sure if the cognates of these words are real or false cognates...

und am Ende hat _Skulptur _*[sculptur]*, das jetzt jedes plastische Werk *[plastic artwork]* bedeutet...

In Portuguese, and as far as I know in English too, "sculptur" means (nowadays at least) any three-dimensional artwork made in clay, bronze, etc. But "plastic artwork" means more than that: means that plus any bi-dimensional artwork as paintings and photographs too (even though people now prefer to say for this "visual arts"). And I have a feeling that when Mauthner says "plastische Werk" he is thinking only in the first definition...

Hope you can help this time too!


----------



## Demiurg

"Skulptur" bezeichnete zuerst nur ein geschnitztes plastisches Werk (Schnitzerei), später dann ein gegossenes plastisches Werk (Erzguß) und heute bezeichnet es jedes plastische Werk.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Demiurg said:


> "Skulptur" bezeichnete zuerst nur ein geschnitztes plastisches Werk (Schnitzerei), später dann ein gegossenes plastisches Werk (Erzguß) und heute bezeichnet es jedes plastische Werk.



Sorry Demiurg, my quotation is leading to misunderstandings: he meant that the Hebrew word that has been translated into German as "Götze" had followed that development, then he mentions Skulptur, to show that it followed a similar Bedeutungwandel (a similar, not the same): (see full quotation)

Das hebräische Wort, das überall steht, [hebrew letters], wird von Fürst erklärt: »_Bild, das entweder aus Holz geschnitzt oder aus Stein gemeißelt ist, seltener von einem Gußbilde.« Daß die Bedeutung [von diese Hebraische Wort] sich mit dem Fortschreiten der Technik wandelte, daß das Wort zuerst Schnitzerei, dann Erzguß bezeichnete, kann natürlich nicht auffallen; Feder bedeutet jetzt ganz vulgär die Metallfeder; und am Ende hat Skulptur, das jetzt jedes plastische Werk bedeutet, die gleiche Entwicklung durchgemacht. _


----------



## Demiurg

Das habe ich schon verstanden.  Mein Satz oben beschreibt den Bedeutungswandel des Wortes Skulptur.  "Plastisch" bedeutet "dreidimensional".

Skulptur:  dreidimensionales Kunstwerk aus Holz => dreidimensionales Kunstwerk aus Gussmetall =>  jedes dreidimensionale Kunstwerk


----------



## bearded

Hallo
In my opinion, for translating what really counts is Mauthner's point of view.  No matter if nowadays the meaning of 'plastic artwork' is something more than just sculpture: in Mauthner's view (the only one that matters) the word 'sculpture'  ''now means any plastic (art)work'' , and you should translate accordingly. When he says 'die gleiche Entwicklung', I think he in particular refers to the last example (Feder): in ''vulgar'' (common) language, sculpture is but a 'plastic work'.


----------



## Löwenfrau

bearded man said:


> Hallo
> In my opinion, for translating what really counts is Mauthner's point of view.  No matter if nowadays the meaning of 'plastic artwork' is something more than just sculpture: in Mauthner's view (the only one that matters) the word 'sculpture'  ''now means any plastic (art)work'' , and you should translate accordingly. When he says 'die gleiche Entwicklung', I think he in particular refers to the last example (Feder): in ''vulgar'' (common) language, sculpture is but a 'plastic work'.


Right. (And: I totally agree with you that Mauthner's point of view is the only one that matters here. My concern was exactly what did he meant by Skulptur and plastiches Werk (the attempt to know what the words generally mean in German was meant to get more closer to Mauthner point of view). )


----------



## Löwenfrau

Demiurg: Skulptur: dreidimensionales Kunstwerk aus Holz => dreidimensionales Kunstwerk aus Gussmetall => jedes dreidimensionale Kunstwerk

bearded: When he says 'die gleiche Entwicklung', I think he in particular refers to the last example (Feder): in ''vulgar'' (common) language, sculpture is but a 'plastic work'.

In the end, it's the same interpretation: the word Skulptur had a more specific meaning, with time it turn into a more general one:_ jedes_ plastisches Werk.
But Demiurg understands that Mauthner compares the development of Skulptur with the development of the hebräisches Wort, and bearded man with that of Feder/Metallfeder.
I think he means both of them, actually. They're three examples of the same sort of development.


----------



## bearded

You are right, Löwenfrau, but the last example (Feder) is more important because it shows the 'vulgar language'  -  I think  -, and for M. sculpture means a plastic work in vulgar language:  That is the final result  or the last development in the meaning of that word.


----------



## Löwenfrau

bearded man said:


> You are right, Löwenfrau, but the last example (Feder) is more important because it shows the 'vulgar language'  -  I think  -, and for M. sculpture means a plastic work in vulgar language:  That is the final result  or the last development in the meaning of that word.


----------



## fdb

For the benefit of the non-English-speakers on here: “plastic” and “plastisch” have totally different meanings. In this context “Skulptur” means “carving”, “plastisches Werk” means “sculpture”.


----------



## bearded

An Demiurg
''plastisch bedeutet dreidimensional''.  Woher stammt diese Definition? Soviel ich weiß, sollte 'plastisch'' etwas wie 'modellierbar' oder 'bildhauerisch' bedeuten.

An Löwenfrau
Eine Neugier habe ich noch: ''Feder heisst jetzt Metallfeder...''. Was meint Mauthner Deiner Ansicht nach?  Eine Bedeutungsentwicklung von Vogelfeder zu Metallfeder, oder wie verstehst Du das? Welche Federn gibt es sonst noch?


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist dreidimensional modellierbar oder bildhauerisch im Gegensatz zu zweidimensionalen Gemälden, Zeichnungen oder Scherenschnitten.
Ein Gemälde, dass dreidimensional gestaltet ist, zum Beispiel, indem dreidimensionale Bestandteile geschnitzt oder eingeklebt werden, ist deshalb plastisch.

Bei der Feder geht es um das Schreibgerät:
Gänsefeder -> Metallfeder. (Vergleiche auch "Federhalter".) 
Das schließe ich jedenfalls aus dem Kontext.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded man said:


> ''plastisch bedeutet dreidimensional''.  Woher stammt diese Definition? Soviel ich weiß, sollte 'plastisch'' etwas wie 'modellierbar' oder 'bildhauerisch' bedeuten.



Beispielsweise hier:


> *plastisch*
> [1] körperlich bildend und gestaltend (ursprünglich in der Kunst, aber auch in Technik und Medizin) im Gegensatz zur flächenhaften Gestaltung



Ein Körper ist dreidimensional, eine Fläche zweidimensional.

Es war als Antwort auf diesen Satz von Löwenfrau gedacht:


			
				Löwenfrau said:
			
		

> But "plastic artwork" means more than that: means that plus any bi-dimensional artwork as paintings and photographs too ...



"Plastisch" bedeutet im Deutschen eben gerade nicht "zweidimensional".


----------



## Löwenfrau

fdb said:


> For the benefit of the non-English-speakers on here: “plastic” and “plastisch” have totally different meanings. In this context “Skulptur” means “carving”, “plastisches Werk” means “sculpture”.



See, that was my concern: I had a feeling that the words had a different meaning, varying at the level of generality.


----------



## bearded

Danke, Hutschi
Ich dachte, auch Zweidimensionales wäre denkbar, z.B. wenn man plastisch etwas Flaches herstellt

Betr. Feder
Ganz richtig, ich hatte nur an Sprungfedern gedacht. Verzeihung.


----------



## Löwenfrau

bearded man said:


> An Demiurg
> ''plastisch bedeutet dreidimensional''.  Woher stammt diese Definition? Soviel ich weiß, sollte 'plastisch'' etwas wie 'modellierbar' oder 'bildhauerisch' bedeuten.
> 
> An Löwenfrau
> Eine Neugier habe ich noch: ''Feder heisst jetzt Metallfeder...''. Was meint Mauthner Deiner Ansicht nach?  Eine Bedeutungsentwicklung von Vogelfeder zu Metallfeder, oder wie verstehst Du das? Welche Federn gibt es sonst noch?



Again: I think he means that the word had a broader meaning (Feder means any Feder) and later it acquired a restricted one (Feder = Metallfeder). Doesn't matter if there are any other kinds of Feder, what seems to matter is the Sprachgebrauch... Or I can't tell what does he mean.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Hutschi said:


> Es ist dreidimensional modellierbar oder bildhauerisch im Gegensatz zu zweidimensionalen Gemälden, Zeichnungen oder Scherenschnitten.
> Ein Gemälde, dass dreidimensional gestaltet ist, zum Beispiel, indem dreidimensionale Bestandteile geschnitzt oder eingeklebt werden, ist deshalb plastisch.
> 
> Bei der Feder geht es um das Schreibgerät:
> Gänsefeder -> Metallfeder. (Vergleiche auch "Federhalter".)
> Das schließe ich jedenfalls aus dem Kontext.




That's what I thought it was about, a difference between three-dimensional and bi-dimensional creations of art.


----------



## Löwenfrau

fdb said:


> For the benefit of the non-English-speakers on here: “plastic” and “plastisch” have totally different meanings. In this context “Skulptur” means “carving”, “plastisches Werk” means “sculpture”.



Just one thing: you mean "Skulptur" means "carving", so German "Schnitzerei", so "woodcarving"? Wouldn't the word rather mean "statue"?

I mean:

Skulptur = statue
jedes plastisches Werk = any [sort of] sculpture (not necessarily a statue)
?


----------



## berndf

Löwenfrau said:


> Just one thing: you mean "Skulptur" means "carving", so German "Schnitzerei", so "woodcarving"? Wouldn't the word rather mean "statue"?
> 
> I mean:
> 
> Skulptur = statue
> jedes plastisches Werk = any [sort of] sculpture (not necessarily a statue)
> ?


No, it is is not limited to would carvings The Latin verb _sculpere _can also mean chiseling. In a way, it is the same kind of work, just different materials, hence statues chiseled out of blocks of stone are also _Skulpturen_. But the term is generally extended to other forms of plastic art, whether cast, moulded, chiseled or carved. The difference between sculpture and statue is that a statues represents a human or an animal while a sculpture way be anything, abstract or concrete.

These terms, _plastic, sculpture_ and _statue_, mean the same in German and English. The difference fdb wanted to warn you about is that _Plastik _is a noun in German and _plastic _an adjective in English. Using the adjective in German or the noun in English triggers different usage contexts and therefore different meanings.


----------



## Hutschi

Plastik is a kind of homonyme. It may also be "Plaste" (instead of sculpture).
This might cause problems if you do not consider the context.


----------



## fdb

berndf said:


> These terms, _plastic, sculpture_ and _statue_, mean the same in German and English. The difference fdb wanted to warn you about is that _Plastik _is a noun in German and _plastic _an adjective in English. Using the adjective in German or the noun in English triggers different usage contexts and therefore different meanings.



This is not exactly the point that I was trying (perhaps unsatisfactorily) to make. In modern English “plastic” (noun) means “Kunststoff”, “plastic” (adj.) means “Kunststoff-, Plastik-“. People used to say “plastic arts“, but I doubt whether anyone says this any more; to a speaker of modern English this phrase conjures up an image of an artwork made of plastic. The WR dictionary defines “plastic art” as “bildende Kunst”, which seems to me doubly wrong. “Bildende Kunst” encompasses all forms of representational art, including paintings.


----------



## Hutschi

So it is similar  to German.


The adjective "plastisch" has also multiple meanings (3 dimensions vs. plastic, may be shaped, may be molded, flexible, pliant; made of plastic ). (English vs. translations quoted from Babylon)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

> So it is similar  to German.


I have doubts about that. "Plastic arts" seems to be a rather vague term that can include drawings, paintings, etc., i.e. two-dimensional art forms: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plastic_arts

So maybe "bildende Kunst" is a good translation of "plastic arts" after all? It's all a bit confusing. Small wonder if this term is used only rarely nowadays, as fdb points out.

Also, there doesn't seem to be a direct English equivalent of the German word "Plastik" meaning a special kind of sculpture. The German Wikipedia article doesn't offer a link to any English article under "In anderen Sprachen" in the menu on the left.


----------



## Hutschi

Plastik-Kunst existiert nicht, plastische Kunst ist unklar. Aber Plastiken als Kunstwerke existiert.

Mit "ähnlich" meinte ich, dass es in beiden Sprachen Homonyme gibt, die sich ungefähr gleich verhalten, nicht jedoch in allen Fällen genau gleich. 

Sie umfassen den ungefähr den gleichen Bedeutungsraum, zum Teil in unterschiedlichen Wortarten.

Das Substantiv "Plastik" bedeutet 1. eine Skulpturart, 2. einen Kunststoff. 
Das Adjektiv "plastisch" bedeutet 1. dreidimensional (so auch in "plastisches Sehen"), 2. (manchmal) biegsam,
3.(selten) aus plastischem Material 4. deutlich (ich will dir das plastisch machen - umgangssprachliche Redewendung=Ich will dir das verdeutlichen.) 

Es gibt sicher mehr.

Bei der Übersetzung muss man immer den Kontext beachten - aber das ist ja klar.

Wir haben gefunden, dass die Bezeichnungen in Englisch und deutsch keine "vollkommenen" Synonyme sind, aber das war nicht zu erwarten. In bestimmten Ausdrücken sind es "falsche Freunde".


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Yes, you may be right. But I think you can't translate the "plastisch" in "plastisches Werk" as "plastic", as fdb has pointed out above (#10). And that's the most important point in my opinion.


----------



## Hutschi

Indeed, here it means "in three dimensional work/composition".


----------



## Löwenfrau

Based on all that has been discussed here, I think the translation can be:
Skulptur = sculptur 
jedes plastische Werk = any three dimensional artwork

(At least I don't see any relevant difference between german Skulptur and english sculptur)


----------



## bearded

Look out: in English it should be 'sculpture', therefore there is at least one difference (the e vowel) For the rest, I can now agree with you.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Right, it was my mistake! Thanks a lot for participating and helping!


----------

